

Consumer Health Care Startup Wants You - hlthcarestartup

We want to hire you, if<p>- you brush your teeth with grep<p>- you floss with sed<p>- you are a (perl|python|lisp|arc|php) webapp hacker<p>- you build and tear down centos boxes for fun<p>- you are production ready<p>We are<p>- Stanford PhDs and Scientists<p>- Hackers who have founded $100m+ companies<p>- Funded to pay you in cash + stock<p>- About to change healthcare<p>send resumes to<p>healthcarestartup at google's email service.com
======
run4yourlives
Does your business model break down as fast as the personal grooming theme in
the post? :-)

Just kidding... it had me going and then I was left hanging after the
flossing. Good luck to you.

------
thomasswift
Are you going to make it affordable for the entrepreneur/hacker?

------
ubudesign
if it wasn't consumer related i'd be interested

------
NSX2
> send resumes to > healthcarestartup at google's email service.com

The irony of this is beyond comprehension. You're a healthcare startup about
to revolutionize the industry that USES Google mail, and Google, too wants to
get in on your market at the exact same time!

Who will win, the PhDs and Scientists, or the company that has so much money
that they keep PhDs and Scientists on payroll "just in case" they need them in
the future ...

"Are you ready? Are you ready? Let's giiiit it awwwn!"

